# LF paceline out of Far Hills/Somerville area



## PulseOx (Aug 4, 2010)

I am interested in linking up with a few riders to ride pacelines on flats at around 18-20 cruising speed. Weekend mornings 40-70 miles.

Anybody up for it? Or know a club who sponsors out of that location. I am from Randolph area, so Princeton etc. is a bit too far for me on a regular basis.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Check with the bike shops in the area. I'm pretty sure that there are rides with Liberty Cycle out of Basking Ridge and High Gear out of Stirling. Sports People out of Far Hills has Wed. evening rides, but may also know of weekend rides with the Bedminster Flyers club. Another possibility for weekend morning rides is the Somerset Wheelmen.


----------



## PulseOx (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Alan. I saw the Bedminster Flyers website, but it only talks about Wednesday eve. rides. I will investigate further.

Do you know for sure that the Flyers ride weekends?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Our (Marty's) Sunday group passes through Far Hills on our Sunday ride. But we only average around 18 over 40 miles / 2300ft climbing.


----------



## PulseOx (Aug 4, 2010)

My average on hills is more like 14, but it's the flats that I really want to get some more experience with. I live further north and ride Allamuchy etc. but the flat century in a paceline that I just did, got me really jazzed on the team effort.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

You may enjoy the Marty's Saturday group then when we go fast. But it is fairly far from you.

I've also heard High Gear out of Milburn has a fast ride or two.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Faster*

High Gear in Stirling Saturdays @ 8am is the fastest weekend around. Over 19mph for 60+/- with 4,000vf of climbing and some double paceline stuff. 

If you can get to Rahway River Park @ 6pm on Tuesdays and are in great shape they run for an hour at over 25mph and faster.

Or you can just watch chick flicks...


----------



## PulseOx (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks thegock. I am really just looking for a medium paced flat ride to have fun in paceline.


----------

